# Phil Heaths meals laid out



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Very good video and explanations of his thinking on things..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great find. I know he says he sometimes includes avocados / almonds but on the whole seems to eat very little fat. Very similar diet to mine at the minute except I eat brown rice.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I was fully expecting another p1ss take thread,what a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Laughed at how steak increases his natural t and gh production.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I thought it was going to be a p*ss take like his cycle thread


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Seen before but is good ;O) ...did you note how he's been quote"doing chicken" since he started bodybuilding.

...Also, he says anyone who wants to be healthy should really have a food scale, now i've been eating 2 of those a day and i'm f*cked


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Great find milky was this off his road to Olympia vid? Great guy! And right now a massive help for me as am struggling to compile a solid diet!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Christ that's boring. No way I could stick to that.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, "fish thins the skin" Lolz.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> Also, "fish thins the skin" Lolz.


Are you dismissing the current Mr Olympia ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> Are you dismissing the current Mr Olympia ?


For that bit of broscience? Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> For that bit of broscience? Yes, yes I am.


How is it " broscience " ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> How is it " broscience " ?


Explain to me how it's physiologically possible for any food to "thin the skin?"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> Explain to me how it's physiologically possible for any food to "thin the skin?"


I am not the one doubting the man who is currently top of the bodybuilding world mate.

I have heard him in other videos saying he goes on a fish only diet pre comp as it provides different oils etc rather than chicken and steak..

I have no reason to think he is ill informed about his craft.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks milky interesting viewing


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

bayman said:


> Explain to me how it's physiologically possible for any food to "thin the skin?"


maybe thats his way of saying it makes him hold less water.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am not the one doubting the man who is currently top of the bodybuilding world mate.
> 
> I have heard him in other videos saying he goes on a fish only diet pre comp as it provides different oils etc rather than chicken and steak..
> 
> I have no reason to think he is ill informed about his craft.


Top or not, that statement (fish thins the skin) is pure b*ll****. As is the "I eat steak for natural t and gh" What about the **** tonne of anabolics and other substances you're on? Oh yeah, glossed over that...

Do you believe everything you watch on the net?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bayman said:


> Top or not, that statement (fish thins the skin) is pure b*ll****. As is the "I eat steak for natural t and gh" What about the **** tonne of anabolics and other substances you're on? Oh yeah, glossed over that...
> 
> Do you believe everything you watch on the net?


to be fair mate steak can affect test levels !!! i think your taking things literally, and im sure we are all grown up enough to read between the lines bro !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> Top or not, that statement (fish thins the skin) is pure b*ll****. As is the "I eat steak for natural t and gh" What about the **** tonne of anabolics and other substances you're on? Oh yeah, glossed over that...
> 
> Do you believe everything you watch on the net?


so here is where you get bolshy and arrogant because someone questions you.

NO l dont believe everything l hear but l am more inclined to beleive someone who has reached the pinnacle of his game than someone who is on an internet forum.

we all know he takes shed loads of gear, shocker there eh but why is it not possible that fish helps him dietery wise ?

why not give me a reason why in your opinion its wrong ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

For a start, I'm not getting bolshy or arrogant mate, it's pretty difficult to infer emotion via the written word - apologies if this is what you felt.

Anyway, you don't have to listen to a word I say, but bodybuilders (in general) do some pretty weird / stupid / orthorexic things in the thinking it's the key to their success - especially where diet is concerned. I can't see Phil Heath being any different in this regard, top of the bodybuilding world or not. I mean, do you think it'd make a single difference if he got all the food in his vid over 4 meals rather than 7? But that's a different argument for a different day..

The appearance of "thin skin" is down to low bodyfat and low amounts of water, if fish helps Phil stick to his diet, then all the power to him. It still doesn't mean the fish is actively "thinning his skin" mind.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Just because someone's big it doesn't necessarily mean they have a clue about food/nutrition.

Same as Arnold in pumping iron saying that sunbeds "thin the skin".

Top class BB'ers can still come out with all sorts of sh1t.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> For a start, I'm not getting bolshy or arrogant mate, it's pretty difficult to infer emotion via the written word - apologies if this is what you felt.
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to listen to a word I say, but bodybuilders (in general) do some pretty weird / stupid / orthorexic things in the thinking it's the key to their success - especially where diet is concerned. I can't see Phil Heath being any different in this regard, top of the bodybuilding world or not. I mean, do you think it'd make a single difference if he got all the food in his vid over 4 meals rather than 7? But that's a different argument for a different day..
> 
> The appearance of "thin skin" is down to low bodyfat and low amounts of water, if fish helps Phil stick to his diet, then all the power to him. It still doesn't mean the fish is actively "thinning his skin" mind.


Ok mate l apologise for insinuating that then.

When l saw it first time he said it was better oils and fats than steak and chicken and didnt hold as much IIRC.

I also think that steak and chicken is very filling and IMO holds on the stomach more than fish ( again just my opinion ) so whilst getting your protein intake your not " bloating" as much.

IME l can function better after a fish meal than a steak / chicken meal and therefore the reason l could possibly see there being an element of truth in it.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

cheers for posting the vid milky, if anything it was just good to watch as he seems like a genuinely nice guy!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> For a start, I'm not getting bolshy or arrogant mate, it's pretty difficult to infer emotion via the written word - apologies if this is what you felt.
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to listen to a word I say, but bodybuilders (in general) do some pretty weird / stupid / orthorexic things in the thinking it's the key to their success - especially where diet is concerned. I can't see Phil Heath being any different in this regard, top of the bodybuilding world or not. I mean, do you think it'd make a single difference if he got all the food in his vid over 4 meals rather than 7? But that's a different argument for a different day..
> 
> The appearance of "thin skin" is down to low bodyfat and low amounts of water, if fish helps Phil stick to his diet, then all the power to him. It still doesn't mean the fish is actively "thinning his skin" mind.


He could always just eat pizza though 



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just because someone's big it doesn't necessarily mean they have a clue about food/nutrition.
> 
> Same as Arnold in pumping iron saying that sunbeds "thin the skin".
> 
> Top class BB'ers can still come out with all sorts of sh1t.


Well Phil Heath works with Haney Rambod so the knowledge he has comes from one of the most knowledgable in the sport....

Thing is guys when you hear "thins the skin" this most likely means it helps harden the look and dry out the muscle hence the look of having thin skin........

Fish (white) has less calories than other high protein foods a lot of body builders switch to this very low fat protein source to squeeze out the last bits of fat from there physique close to a show........another thing that has to be remembered when BB aiming to compete want to get very low fat levels these things do matter and work, joe average wanting to drop a few pounds would probably not see any difference as there fat levels are not low enough.......you have to separate the 2


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Always like seeing what the pros eat. Making me hungry though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb:3071425 said:


> He could always just eat pizza though
> 
> Well Phil Heath works with Haney Rambod so the knowledge he has comes from one of the most knowledgable in the sport....
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul.... Now l am a little wiser on the subject...much appreciated.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> He could always just eat pizza though


Because twisting my points in other threads like this is constructive?

I have never said you could solely eat pizza to hit nutrition targets and get into decent shape. It can form part of a successful fat loss diet mind, if it fits your macros.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

fuuarrkk his guns are literally bigger than his head.

lol i find it funny how he was promoting his chicken supplier, the scales and his dvd. also after the recent threads regarding pro diets, i a very skeptical so to whether this is really his diet or just bs to make the masses go the wrong way about gaining and that all bodybuilders eat low calories lololol, will have to look into it more cos it dont seem logical


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> Because twisting my points in other threads like this is constructive?
> 
> I have never said you could solely eat pizza to hit nutrition targets and get into decent shape. It can form part of a successful fat loss diet mind, if it fits your macros.


Yes you have you have clearly said if the macro's fit you could drop fat eating pizza, you have made this point a few times according to you it does not matter the food source as long as the numbers are the same so there is no twisting of words here by me.....

This was posted by Fat:



Fat said:


> The only thing that matters are calories and macro nutrients. You could bulk/cut on Pizza if you're getting the right amount macro nutrients for you.


You quoted the post and said this...



bayman said:


> Correct.


So how is that me twisting your words??


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Just food I think that's probably what he eats. If I was getting free food and supps I'd name drop all the way thru the vid.

Some one commented about steak bringing out natural test production and lol'd.

This is true and a guy of his size and stature every single gram of nutrition counts. His body is elite bit different from the average guy who hits the gym where any thing over 300g's of protein a day is the target.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

great vid, i am sure what he says is true to a certain extent, obviously he takes peds just like the rest of the top bb's so he aint cheating, you have to remember he can only say what he can on a legal level so why have a pop at him for being as honest as he can be.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

12oz of chicken or steak thats 340g per meal. thats a **** load of meat.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> So how is that me twisting your words??


Because you're inferring that my position is that by eating only pizza you can get into decent shape. This is not the case. To make it clearer for you one last time: So long as it fits your macronutrient goals for the day, any food is good to go and will work on a fat loss diet. So as long as you're getting enough protein and nutrition you can lose fat on any food. Hell, Phil Heath is eating white rice in the vid in this thread, many of you on here would have a fit at that recommendation! Alan Aragon says it better anyhow:



alan aragon said:


> More fun... My client Kelechi Opara's 5-week progress pic of being in a caloric deficit, but switching over from traditional BBing sources to getting his carbs from *fruit, milk, white bread, & cereal.* But obviously, he nailed his macros - he just happened to enjoy his diet a lot more. He even consumed taboos like fruit juice & cookies. There was even the strategic placement of peanut M&M's on final day.


Oh noes, fruit, milk, white bread and cereal. High GI hell, and he lost fat! *Because he was in a calorie deficit.*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> Because you're inferring that my position is that by eating only pizza you can get into decent shape. This is not the case. To make it clearer for you one last time: So long as it fits your macronutrient goals for the day, any food is good to go and will work on a fat loss diet. So as long as you're getting enough protein and nutrition you can lose fat on any food. Hell, Phil Heath is eating white rice in the vid in this thread, many of you on here would have a fit at that recommendation! Alan Aragon says it better anyhow:
> 
> Oh noes, fruit, milk, white bread and cereal. High GI hell, and he lost fat! *Because he was in a calorie deficit.*


I eat white rice even when I diet, I eat fruit my PWO meal is coco pops and have been since 14 weeks out of the NABBA Universe i competed at in 2010, I don't have dairy because I KNOW FROM PERSONNEL EXPERIANCE I cannot get the fat off as easy with it in my diet.........but your posts make sweeping comments that you can eat/drink it, i do believe the reason we got onto this subject was because a guy who was finding it hard to drop those last few pounds asked if dairy was fine i said no as some cannot drop that low with it in the diet......but my point was valid you clearly agreed that you could cut on pizza I do not care about numbers I eat 1600cals per day at the moment being 5 days from my first show and you have clearly said as long as the pizza totalled those calories I would be fine....I say you are wrong and I base my opinion on 21yrs of prepping for shows and 10yrs helping others prep for shows......

On your example above can you give fat percentage and weight before and after as being in a calorie defecite will make you drop weight but that does not mean fat.....


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> .but my point was valid you clearly agreed that you could cut on pizza I do not care about numbers I eat 1600cals per day at the moment being 5 days from my first show and* you have clearly said as long as the pizza totalled those calories I would be fine*....


No I didn't.

I said as long as it fits with your macronutrient goals for the day, then it's fine.

So if your goal is 1600cals for the day, and you have 50grams of carbs left to hit your target(s) then it doesn't matter if these carbs come from pizza, haribo, or broccoli.

If you're getting enough protein, and essential fatty acids, and are in a calorie deficit then the rest of your cals can come from anywhere. Obviously whole foods are more nutrient dense and filling than "junk" or "unclean" sources, but if you have no issue fitting them in and not over eating, then there is no reason to omit them either.

I actually think you're agreeing with me given the foods you've listed eating above as part of your prep, but you just don't realise it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bayman said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> I said as long as it fits with your macronutrient goals for the day, then it's fine.
> 
> ...


Now your twisting my words 

I still think you are wrong about meeting your calories given the example above especially when cutting


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whilst me and pscarb disagree on the drug front I have to agree that there is a large difference between someone dieting to get lean and look good circa 8% and actually trying to get body fat as low as possible for competition circa 4% the difference is huge. Calorie manipulation will only take you so far and when you are forcing the body to drop that last 1-2% of body fat food sources need to be chosen carefully and more attention to detail needs to be paid.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

thats a great find man


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

bayman said:


> *I said as long as it fits with your macronutrient goals for the day, then it's fine.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Would how your body digests and chooses to use (or store) the carbohydrate's you talk about not differ massively because of the fact that harribo's and pizza are simple carbohydrates and brocolli is a complex carbohydrate? complex and simple carbohydrates obviously yield different amounts of energy and require excessive or minimal enzyme activity to be broken down. On top of that there's always the fact that harribo's and pizza have excessive sugar content, whereas broccoli does not.

I think personally, whilst fat loss is concerned, it DOES matter where you source your food from, especially carbohydrates.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> Would how your body digests and chooses to use (or store) the carbohydrate's you talk about not differ massively because of the fact that harribo's and pizza are simple carbohydrates and brocolli is a complex carbohydrate, which obviously all yield different amounts of energy. On top of the fact that harribo's and pizza have excessive sugar content.
> 
> I think personally, whilst fat loss is concerned, it DOES matter where you source your food from, especially carbohydrates.


Simple and complex carbs both get turned into glucose and are both either put into muscle or fat cells, just because simple carbs enter your bloodstream faster doesn't mean they're going to be stored any differently, as regards to insulin, more being secreted but over a short time frame vs. less being secreted but having elevated insulin levels over a longer time frame, it makes little/no difference...fat storage vs fat oxidation over 24 hours will be the same whether carbs are simple, complex or a mix of both.

Where food choice and timing etc. matters imho is when you're already lean and want to get bf% to competitive levels, the body doesn't want that little levels of fat, so you need to be more precise and force your body there.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Simple and complex carbs both get turned into glucose and are both either put into muscle or fat cells, just because simple carbs enter your bloodstream faster doesn't mean they're going to be stored any differently, as regards to insulin, more being secreted but over a short time frame vs. less being secreted but having elevated insulin levels over a longer time frame, it makes little/no difference...fat storage vs fat oxidation over 24 hours will be the same whether carbs are simple, complex or a mix of both.
> 
> Where food choice and timing etc. matters imho is when you're already lean and want to get bf% to competitive levels, the body doesn't want that little levels of fat, so you need to be more precise and force your body there.


Correct me if I'm wrong but the amount of enzyme activity needed to fully break down complex vs simple carbs is greater therefore leading an increased an increased metabolic rate?

Our bodies break carbohydrates down into glucose and then burn the glucose as fuel for our brain and body right?

So would the slower, more steady supply of glucose, not be more efficiently used as energy in comparison to that of a simple carbohydrate (such as harribo's) whereby the body is instantly flooded with excess amounts of glucose aswell as a fast spike in blood sugar, to the point that the body is unsure of how it can use the glucose efficiently and converts it to fat stores instead?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I almost didn't post in this thread with all the heated debate, at the end of the day, here is THE top pro bodybuilder letting us mere mortals in on his diet, and, to be honest it's just nice to see everyday life videos of our heroes. Do people forget that bodybuilders are human too? (Yes okay, with god-like genetics), just because someone is top of their game doesn't mean they may or may not slip up and say something incorrect.

I love how just because he is a superman/hero/god/man-mountain everyone harps on about, what, 2/3 seconds of footage that either may have been wrong, or interpreted incorrectly.

***************************************************************

Milky, great find! I watched it twice I liked it so much!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wevans2303 said:


> Whilst me and pscarb disagree on the drug front I have to agree that there is a large difference between someone dieting to get lean and look good circa 8% and actually trying to get body fat as low as possible for competition circa 4% the difference is huge. Calorie manipulation will only take you so far and when you are forcing the body to drop that last 1-2% of body fat food sources need to be chosen carefully and more attention to detail needs to be paid.


This is very right it is a whole different ball game to get right down in BF%....

One rule does not apply to everyone this is my issue with what Bayman is saying although I do understand what he means but no one individuals body acts the same as the next, it may do in a study as environment is controlled but in real life with stress etc....we handle carbs differently I know for a fact if I made up most of my carb calories with simple carbs I would not look the same as if they where slow releasing complex carbs I know this because I have a very strict control on my diet so small changes are seen, this maybe because of how my body handles the insulin I don't know.....

As for the video it is a great find and people have to remember Phil Heath is sponsored up to the eye balls so he has to promote certain things in what he does plus he lives in America so by law cannot even admit to have taken steroids so he is not going to say anything about that.....but above all else it is what he eats that gives him the physique he has the drugs help but without food he would not be able to diet nor bulk....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fcuk this im going to get a pizza for dinner, i will be riiiiiipped !!!!


----------

